
Why does South Korea look so weird on Google Maps? - newbristol
https://www.reddit.com/r/NoStupidQuestions/comments/6bdtj0/why_does_south_korea_look_so_weird_on_google_maps/
======
mtmail
There's several laws of that kind.

Israel (a US law, but most map providers are based in the US)
[https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/08/03/israel-cant-hide-
eviden...](https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/08/03/israel-cant-hide-evidence-of-
its-occupation-anymore/)

China
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Restrictions_on_geographic_dat...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Restrictions_on_geographic_data_in_China)

In Germany Microsoft/Bing Maps pixelated military installation but used
outdated data. In my city a tourist destination was pixelated 60 years after
it served as military office building.

